# Thinking about breeding



## Spaldingk (Sep 4, 2015)

I have a gorgeous male gsd. I have thought about having his hips and elbows certified and breeding him. But I'm not sure what breeders look for exactly and I want if I were going to breed him I want to do it with a responsible breeder. Any suggestions or tips?


----------



## Spaldingk (Sep 4, 2015)

This is my dog


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Did you already read this? 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...r/149386-should-i-breed-my-dog-flowchart.html


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He looks like a puppy. You have a long time before you will need to consider breeding. 

Most breeders that give a darn about the breed will have tested their females to make sure they are suitable for breeding. Testing not just for health, but for working ability and temperament. They will expect the same of the males they use. 

I would find a club and go watch the training. Find out if you have the time to make the commitment to train and hopefully title your pup. Then join and get out there and do something with him. When he is 2, have his hips/elbows OFA'd (you can do prelims earlier so you don't waste your time with a pup that has problems) and also do his DM test (can be done anytime). Those would be the minimum health tests needed. 

You are lucky to be in Indiana. There are several IPO clubs to choose from. Click on Clubs:
Region/Events | United Schutzhund Clubs of America


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

please give some serious thought to bringing more german shepherd dogs into the world. shelters are overflowing and good, healthy shepherds with no bad habits are dying in droves every single day. so many rescues are closing due to financial and emotional burn-out and there are fewer and fewer resources available to help these dogs. and if you do decide to breed then please screen potential guardians carefully and be willing to take the lives you're responsible for creating back to your home if things don't work out. I know you may think, "well what difference does one or two litters make", but the thing is...dog populations of almost all breeds, and particularly the popular breeds like the shepherd is, are totally out of control relative to the help that's available to the ones who are not cared for or thrown away. I know you love your dog and think he's beautiful and I mean no disrespect to you with this post. I just feel that everyone must be made aware of the heartbreaking problem of all these sad faces and empty eyes in shelters across the country, and all the serious health issues created by people breeding dogs without the knowledge of the terrible problem they're helping to create. please give this serious thought. thanks.


----------



## NightingaleGSD (Sep 4, 2015)

katieliz said:


> please give some serious thought to bringing more german shepherd dogs into the world. shelters are overflowing and good, healthy shepherds with no bad habits are dying in droves every single day. so many rescues are closing due to financial and emotional burn-out and there are fewer and fewer resources available to help these dogs. and if you do decide to breed then please screen potential guardians carefully and be willing to take the lives you're responsible for creating back to your home if things don't work out. I know you may think, "well what difference does one or two litters make", but the thing is...dog populations of almost all breeds, and particularly the popular breeds like the shepherd is, are totally out of control relative to the help that's available to the ones who are not cared for or thrown away. I know you love your dog and think he's beautiful and I mean no disrespect to you with this post. I just feel that everyone must be made aware of the heartbreaking problem of all these sad faces and empty eyes in shelters across the country, and all the serious health issues created by people breeding dogs without the knowledge of the terrible problem they're helping to create. please give this serious thought. thanks.



Eloquently put. *thumbs up*


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I have a gorgeous male as well but that doesn't mean they should be bred, looks are very low on the totem pole when it comes to selecting a breeding candidate. The dog looks like a baby and they should not be bred until they are at least two years old, so at this point you have no idea what his temperament and work ability will end up like because they can change as they mature.

Most responsible breeders will not only want to see hips and elbows but they will also want to see working titles in bite sports like IPO. I understand we love our dogs, I wish I could clone my male a thousand times over but breeding him would not guarantee me another like him. My opinion is that there are so many breeders already doing wonderful things for this breed and producing great dogs that the average joe really should not be breeding and contributing to the dog population when we really do not need more.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

What is his pedigree?


----------



## Spaldingk (Sep 4, 2015)

I appreciate everyone's advice and concerns! I am a huge adopter and have always resorted to that. (Sarge is my only purchased dog). 

I am not attempting to be an "average Joe" breeder, I am trying to be a responsible one-time breeder and get advice. I understand that he cannot be bred yet, that his temperament will alter as he matures, that he will need to have hips and elbows certified, and it isn't about looks. I am not trying to add to the overpopulation either. My family and I have had a traumatic past with the breed (rescues) and Sarge has changed our outlook considerably for the positive.

Again, thank you all for the advice. It has been heard and I will take it into consideration as we continue to learn!


----------

